# to rain (manna, questions)



## kimko_379

What are the meanings of many languages' words equivalent to the English transitive verb "rain" in the below examples? :
1. "I'm going to rain food/manna from heaven for you."  (Exodus 16:4)
2.  rain questions/praises/criticisims on him
Thank you so much in advance for your kind help !


----------



## Awwal12

Russian normally uses verbs derived from the -сып-(-syp-) root here (сыпать, засыпать, осыпать, обсыпать and similar ones). It represents a general equivalent of "pour" except it's used with loose materials which consist of numerous solid particles (salt, sand, sugar, flour, you name it).


----------



## Perseas

In Modern Greek the verb "rain" is "βρέχω" [vréxo] and it couldn't work in 1. and 2. But the noun "βροχή" [vroçí] could work.
In 2. , for example, you can say: _βροχή ερωτήσεων/επαίνων/κριτικών (rain of questions/praises/criticisms)._


----------



## Awwal12

Perseas said:


> In Modern Greek the verb "rain" is "βρέχω [vréxo] and it couldn't work in 1. and 2. But the noun "βροχή [vroçí] could work.
> In 2. , for example, you can say: _βροχή ερωτήσεων/επαίνων/κριτικών (rain of questions/praises/criticisms)._


If anything, in Russian it would be "hail" ("град") but not "rain".


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting, I learnt something new today, I have not known rain can be a transitive word.

to rain somebody is translated as "to flood somebody" [Hungarian: eláraszt]

I wonder what verb you use in Japanese.


----------



## kimko_379

Encolpius said:


> Interesting, I learnt something new today, I have not known rain can be a transitive word.
> 
> to rain somebody is translated as "to flood somebody" [Hungarian: eláraszt]
> 
> I wonder what verb you use in Japanese.


Regarding the case of raining manna, the verb is "fura-seru (seru < suru < su = do/make + furu = fall_from_heaven, but most probably originally swing/shake:  In modern Japanese "Ame ga futte iru. = Rain-water is falling." but probably originally "Heaven [Ame] is shaking [the rain-water off and down].").
In the case of raining questions, blames, etc., it's "ame arare to (like/as rain-water and/or hails) abi-seru/abi-se-kakeru (make_bathe_in/pour_on/flood)".

漢字カナ混じり文では、
降らせる。　　　　雨が降っている。＜　天（あめ）が振っている。　
雨あられと（雨霰　[＝　雨かんむり＋散る]　　と）浴びせる・浴びせかける。


----------



## ThomasK

Very pleased to have a Japanese around again!

However, this causative is unknown to us in Dutch. For (1) we use *"laten regenen" (let rain)*, which sounds quite different, I do find "I will rain manna" in (some) English and AmeriBible translations . As for (2) I think of *"overladen" (surcharged/...),* which as a metaphor makes it looks as if compliments or congratulations are heavy. I cannot think of a "fluid metaphor" that would fit in. ( "Overspoelen" (wash over) exists, but then you get drowned - and so it is not the right word here, more for criticisms...)


----------



## kimko_379

kimko_379 said:


> Regarding the case of raining manna, the verb is "fura-seru (seru < suru < su = do/make + furu = fall_from_heaven, but most probably originally swing/shake:  In modern Japanese "Ame ga futte iru. = Rain-water is falling." but probably originally "Heaven [Ame] is shaking [the rain-water off and down].").
> In the case of raining questions, blames, etc., it's "ame arare to (like/as rain-water and/or hails) abi-seru/abi-se-kakeru (make_bathe_in/pour_on/flood)".
> 
> 漢字カナ混じり文では、
> 降らせる。　　　　雨が降っている。＜　天（あめ）が振っている。
> 雨あられと（雨霰　[＝　雨かんむり＋散る]　　と）浴びせる・浴びせかける。


　『広辞苑』にも、『てにをは辞典』（The Japanese Collocations Dictionary)　にも、『てにをは表現辞典』（The Japanese Collocations Thesaurus)　にも、講談社『類語大辞典』にも、角川書店『類語新辞典』にも、「雨霰と浴びせる・浴びせかける」は載っていません。
　けれども、『ジーニアス英和大辞典』（大修館書店）の　rain 　の訳に、「（盛んに）浴びせる・浴びせかける」が出ています。また、『現代独和辞典』（三修社）には、"Es regnete Briefe/Ohrfeige/Vorwürfe. "  の訳文として、「どんどん手紙が来た。　鉄拳が雨あられと降った。　轟轟（ごうごう）たる非難だった。」というのが掲げてあります。


----------



## ThomasK

_It is not quite clear to me why you add all the comments in Japanese. I think most people at AL do not understand it, and in general you are quite welcome to write examples or phrases you're referring to in Japanese, but not the comments…  Thanks in advance... _

As far as I can see from the examples quoted, there are no causative forms: German uses the common "rain" verb, and there seems to be a problem with the translation into Japanese, but from the Google T version I cannot quite understand what precisely…


----------



## Circunflejo

Haré que llueva maná del cielo para ti.
 We can't use the verb to rain here. We should use the noun (lluvia) and another verb like hacer (make/do). Hazle una lluvia de preguntas/elogios/críticas. Assuming there are lot of them, it may be more idiomatic to use _aluvión _instead of lluvia but _aluvión _isn't related with rain/raining.


----------



## ThomasK

I' be interested to hear about the precise differences of lluvia (just rain, or stronger?) an aluvion (floods?). Thanks in advance...

Just BTW: when thinking very abstractly, I consider it strange to causativ-ise 'rain" because it is impersonal (_it rains_). But maybe it is not so much different from _fall/ fell, lie/ lay_, etc. Just wondering...


----------



## Circunflejo

ThomasK said:


> I' be interested to hear about the precise differences of lluvia (just rain, or stronger?) an aluvion (floods?).


Básically, you got it. Lluvia is just rain and aluvión is a sudden river flood that drags gravel, mud, sediments… The dragged  sediments themselves can be called aluvión too. Figuratively, it's used for a big influx of anything (in this case of questions/praises/criticisms).


----------



## kimko_379

ThomasK said:


> _It is not quite clear to me why you add all the comments in Japanese. I think most people at AL do not understand it, and in general you are quite welcome to write examples or phrases you're referring to in Japanese, but not the comments…  Thanks in advance... _
> 
> As far as I can see from the examples quoted, there are no causative forms: German uses the common "rain" verb, and there seems to be a problem with the translation into Japanese, but from the Google T version I cannot quite understand what precisely…


The reason for the introduction of Japanese verb phrases is that/because Mr. Encolpius asked for the Japanese versions at the end of post #5.


----------



## ThomasK

There is no problem with the quotation of the verb phrases at all, you know, please do not misunderstand! (But I'll send you a pm)

As a matter of fact, your explanation of the Japanese words is very interesting!


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Welsh*

Usually, *bwrw *(= 'to cast')

*to rain *
(blood, ashes, kisses, blows Etc): *bwrw, syrthio yn gawod* ( = fall in a shower), *disgyn yn gawod *(ibid.)
blows rained upon him *syrthiodd ergydion yn gawod arno *(= blows fell on him in a shower)*,* to rain blows on someone *dyrnu rhywun yn ddidrugaredd *( = to use one's fists on someone with no mercy)
tears rained down her cheeks* 'roedd dagrau'n powlio i lawr ei gruddiau *(= tears were running down her cheeks) *,  'roedd dagrau'n llifo i lawr ei gruddiau *(= tears were flowing down her cheeks)

Geiriadur yr Academi | The Welsh Academy English-Welsh Dictionary Online


----------



## ThomasK

ThomasK said:


> Very pleased to have a Japanese around again!
> 
> However, this causative is unknown to us in Dutch. For (1) we use *"laten regenen" (let rain)*, which sounds quite different, I do find "I will rain manna" in (some) English and AmeriBible translations . As for (2) I think of *"overladen" (surcharged/...),* which as a metaphor makes it looks as if compliments or congratulations are heavy. I cannot think of a "fluid metaphor" that would fit in. ( "Overspoelen" (wash over) exists, but then you get drowned - and so it is not the right word here, more for criticisms...)


 I should have mentioned as for (2) that we can say: "Het regent kritiek [op hem????]" (It is raining criticisms)


----------



## kimko_379

ThomasK said:


> I should have mentioned as for (2) that we can say: "Het regent kritiek [op hem????]" (It is raining criticisms)


Thank you again; but would you mind telling me what "op hem" means?


----------



## ThomasK

"op hem" = "on him"? But I'd never use it myself, only literally [het regent op hem, it is raining on him]…


----------



## Hutschi

In German:

Es regnet Brot.
Versions:

Es regnet Manna. = Himmelsbrot, Himmelskorn, Himmelsspeise

Also there is:
(connected with the Bible):

Es regnet Fleisch und Vögel. (It's raining meat and birds).


https://www.bibelwissenschaft.de/bibeltext/Ps 78,24/bibel/text/lesen/ch/28e251a083dbc5fe4d9d17144d3e4102/ (German source)


----------



## Hutschi

PS: German:


kimko_379 said:


> 2. rain questions/praises/criticisims on him


Es regnet Fragen/Lob/Kritik auf ihn (hernieder/herab).

Es regnet Lob=praise. (I can imagine only ironical usage.)

Fragen is plural.
Lob and Kritik are used as Singularetantum (mass noun) here. In both cases it is considered as one entity.


----------



## Kaoss

Circunflejo said:


> Haré que llueva maná del cielo para ti.
> We can't use the verb to rain here. We should use the noun (lluvia) and another verb like hacer (make/do). Hazle una lluvia de preguntas/elogios/críticas. Assuming there are lot of them, it may be more idiomatic to use _aluvión _instead of lluvia but _aluvión _isn't related with rain/raining.


Regarding 2. I disagree with circunflejo. The verb form can be used: "Le llovieron las críticas (...)".


----------



## Penyafort

In *Catalan*, Exodus 16:4 is translated as:

_*Us faré ploure pa del cel.*_​​_To-you  I-will-make  to-rain  bread  from-the  sky._​
In Catalan, as in the rest of Romance languages, causatives are mostly formed with the verb 'to make' (_fer_) + the infinitive.


----------



## Circunflejo

Kaoss said:


> Regarding 2. I disagree with circunflejo. The verb form can be used: "Le llovieron las críticas (...)".


Yes, that's right but it's different. I mean what I said in 10 puts the focus on the person that criticizes (who starts the rain) and what you say put the focus on the destinatary of the critics (who gets wet with the rain, so to speak). For some reason that I don't recall now, I thought that @kimko_379 was interested on the former and not on the latter but, of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## kimko_379

Encolpius said:


> Interesting, I learnt something new today, I have not known rain can be a transitive word.
> 
> to rain somebody is translated as "to flood somebody" [Hungarian: eláraszt]
> 
> I wonder what verb you use in Japanese.


Mx. Encolpius, I wonder which is the Hungarian verb corresponding to "let/make/cause_to rain (down)/fall" or "send down" in this verse, please?:
4   És monda az Úr Mózesnek: Ímé én esőképen bocsátok néktek kenyeret az égből; menjen ki azért a nép és szedjen naponként arra a napra valót, hogy megkísértsem: akar-é az én törvényem szerint járni, vagy nem? 
Thank you so much in advance for your kind reply.


----------



## kimko_379

kimko_379 said:


> Mx. Encolpius, I wonder which is the Hungarian verb corresponding to "let/make/cause_to rain (down)/fall" or "send down" in this verse, please?:
> 4   És monda az Úr Mózesnek: Ímé én esőképen bocsátok néktek kenyeret az égből; menjen ki azért a nép és szedjen naponként arra a napra valót, hogy megkísértsem: akar-é az én törvényem szerint járni, vagy nem?
> Thank you so much in advance for your kind reply.


Judging from an online English-Hungarian Dictionary entry, I roughly/vaguely understand that "esőképen" is the word meaning "rain" or "rain/send down," right?


----------



## kimko_379

Circunflejo said:


> Yes, that's right but it's different. I mean what I said in 10 puts the focus on the person that criticizes (who starts the rain) and what you say put the focus on the destinatary of the critics (who gets wet with the rain, so to speak). For some reason that I don't recall now, I thought that @kimko_379 was interested on the former and not on the latter but, of course, I could be wrong.


Ｍｕｃｈａｓ gracias, todos！ Thanks to you, I have found both focus-info-pieces so intriguing, although I had not even thought or dreamed of/imagined any such possible nuance between the two.


----------



## clamor

In Armenian for the *1* it is generally *թափել* tapel (to empty, to pour out) or *տեղացնել* deghacnel (to make rain).


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

kimko_379 said:


> What are the meanings of many languages' words equivalent to the English transitive verb "rain" in the below examples? :
> 1. "I'm going to rain food/manna from heaven for you."  (Exodus 16:4)
> 2.  rain questions/praises/criticisims on him
> Thank you so much in advance for your kind help !



1; "I am going to [I don't think contractions are used in the Bible (or other religious texts)] pour/[shower?] food /manna [down] on you."
2. sounds OK (or maybe "hail", as Awwal writes in #4 is said in Russian -- but doesn't "hail" imply aggression?). In addition to your post (we assume there is a subject before 'rain' right?), we can use the passive voice, but not with 'rain': "He was pelted with questions." (FWIW.)


----------



## Yendred

In French, we say "_faire pleuvoir_" (lit. to "make rain") for a transitive use of the verb _pleuvoir _(to rain), which by itself is intransitive.
1. _Je ferai pleuvoir pour vous du pain, du haut des cieux _(_Exode 16:4, Sainte-Bible_, 1910 translation)
2. _Faire pleuvoir des questions, des louanges, des critiques sur lui._

The verb _pleuvoir_ is said to be _"impersonnel", _that is it can only be used in the infinitive (_pleuvoir_) or in the third person (_il pleut_).


----------



## kimko_379

Yendred said:


> In French, we say "_faire pleuvoir_" (lit. to "make rain") for a transitive use of the verb _pleuvoir _(to rain), which by itself is intransitive.
> 1. _Je ferai pleuvoir pour vous du pain, du haut des cieux _(_Exode 16:4, Sainte-Bible_, 1910 translation)
> 2. _Faire pleuvoir des questions, des louanges, des critiques sur lui._
> 
> The verb _pleuvoir_ is said to be _"impersonnel", _that is it can only be used in the infinitive (_pleuvoir_) or in the third person (_il pleut_).


Thanks.  And the "il" originally meant "God".  (But now "the atmosphere" or "the surroundings".)
In addition:  You say, "Il pleuve dans mon cœur.  (= It rains/sheds tears in my heart.)"


----------



## kimko_379

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> 1; "I am going to [I don't think contractions are used in the Bible (or other religious texts)] pour/[shower?] food /manna [down] on you."
> 2. sounds OK (or maybe "hail", as Awwal writes in #4 is said in Russian -- but doesn't "hail" imply agression?). In addition to your post (we assume there is a subject before 'rain' right?), we can use the passive voice, but not with 'rain': "He was pelted with questions." (FWIW.)


Thanks.  But yes: the whole 1. sentence in my original post was a quotation from my Bible:  "Life Application Study Bible, Personal Size Edition" (Tindale Publishing); I strongly/highly recommend it to you, too.


----------



## Yendred

kimko_379 said:


> And the "il" originally meant "God"


If you accept that this "God" varies between eras. This construction comes from Latin, where the apparent(*) subject was considered to be Jupiter.

(*) _apparent_ is quite an oxymoron to speak of an Entity which never reveals Itself 🙄


----------



## kimko_379

kimko_379 said:


> Thanks.  And the "il" originally meant "God".  (But now "the atmosphere" or "the surroundings".)
> In addition:  You say, "Il pleuve dans mon cœur.  (= It rains/sheds tears in my heart.)"


Read "pleuve" as "pleure" naturally.


----------



## apmoy70

kimko_379 said:


> What are the meanings of many languages' words equivalent to the English transitive verb "rain" in the below examples? :
> 1. "I'm going to rain food/manna from heaven for you."  (Exodus 16:4)
> 2.  rain questions/praises/criticisims on him
> Thank you so much in advance for your kind help !


&


Perseas said:


> In Modern Greek the verb "rain" is "βρέχω" [vréxo] and it couldn't work in 1. and 2. But the noun "βροχή" [vroçí] could work.
> In 2. , for example, you can say: _βροχή ερωτήσεων/επαίνων/κριτικών (rain of questions/praises/criticisms)._


Just wanted to add to Perseas' answer that in the Septuagint Exodus 16:4 the verb used is *«ὕω» húō* = «ἰδοὺ ἐγὼ ὕω ὑμῖν ἄρτους ἐκ τοῦ οὐρανοῦ» - "behold, I will rain bread from heaven" (NKJV).
The verb *«ὕω» húō* --> _to rain_, also, _to cause to rain, send rain_ (PIE *suh₂- _to pour, scatter_ cf. Hitt. šuḫḫ- _to scatter_, ToA swase/ToB swese, _rain_, Alb. shi, _rain_) hasn't survived in MoGr, only its derivative *«υετός»* [i.e̞ˈto̞s̪] (masc.) --> _precipitation_ is used in Meteorology (it's meteorological jargon).


----------



## AutumnOwl

1. The manna rains from heaven.
Det regnar manna från himmelen.
2. When it comes to questions, praises, or criticisms, it's water in a harder form in Swedish, as it's hail that pelts down.
Frågorna haglade - the questions hailed.
Berömmet haglar- the praise hails.
Kritiken haglar .


----------



## Linnets

In Italian we use "piovere pane dal cielo" (Exodus 16:4). The verb _piovere _('to rain') can be used also with the examples you cited (_piovono problemi_, _critiche_, and so on).


----------

